# Rockets Sign Mike Harris



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Hampered by injuries to several frontcourt players, the Rockets will call up forward Mike Harris from the Rio Grande Valley Vipers, their NBA Development League affiliate.
> 
> It will be the second call-up of the season with the Rockets for the 6-6 Harris. The former Rice star is one of the D-League's top offensive players, averaging 27.1 points per game and 10.5 rebounds.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6926571.html



> The Houston Rockets will add forward Mike Harris to the roster Wednesday.
> 
> *He will be signed for the rest of this season and for the 2010-2011 season as well.*


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/100323-rockets-to-add-harris


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good for Harris but do we need another 6'6 PF?

I am cool for the rest of the season but is there room next season?
We have Yao Hill Jeffries Andersen already signed. Then we want to sign Scola and Hayes. We should be keeping our options open for other players in my opinion. We need another 7 footer who can backup Yao.


----------



## ziyemao0 (May 18, 2010)

hroz said:


> Good for Harris but do we need another 6'6 PF?
> 
> I am cool for the rest of the season but is there room next season?
> We have Yao Hill Jeffries Andersen already signed. Then we want to sign Scola and Hayes. We should be keeping our options open for other players in my opinion. We need another 7 footer who can backup Yao.


i can't aggren whit you anymore!


----------

